# Cabela's tractors



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone know anything about these tractors? I know zero about Ag tractors, so was just wanting someone to read the specs on this and let me know what they think. Thinking of replacing my skid steer with this, but am COMPLETELY ignorant on the subject. Stuff like the Deutz engine (never heard of them) shuttle shift trans- is this like a riding mower that you clutch, choose gear then go or can you upshift/downshift on the fly w/o clutching? I want hydro-static I think, don't I? Main uses would be brush hogging, loading salt, plowing and minor dirt work around my 10 acres. I'm happy with my SV-250 for all the above except that I got it stuck 4 times this year out trying to mow my pasture and had to get a neighbor that bales part of my land to come pull me out with his JD. It got around like it wasn't even soft. So you guys that run Ag tractors, how do the specs of this unit align with yours? I'm told by the salesman at Cabelas that he can do better on price than what is listed here and that it also comes with a $2000.00 gift card to the store, so the way I see it, buy the tractor, get a free AR.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/auto...6.uts?destination=/catalog/browse/_/N-1118271


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

It's worth the money to spend the extra for a Kubota or JD. The cabelas tractors are hard to find someone to work on things like Trans or hydraulic systems and such. And finding parts isn't easy either.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

derekslawncare;2065648 said:


> Anyone know anything about these tractors? I know zero about Ag tractors, so was just wanting someone to read the specs on this and let me know what they think. Thinking of replacing my skid steer with this, but am COMPLETELY ignorant on the subject. Stuff like the Deutz engine (never heard of them) shuttle shift trans- is this like a riding mower that you clutch, choose gear then go or can you upshift/downshift on the fly w/o clutching? I want hydro-static I think, don't I? Main uses would be brush hogging, loading salt, plowing and minor dirt work around my 10 acres. I'm happy with my SV-250 for all the above except that I got it stuck 4 times this year out trying to mow my pasture and had to get a neighbor that bales part of my land to come pull me out with his JD. It got around like it wasn't even soft. So you guys that run Ag tractors, how do the specs of this unit align with yours? I'm told by the salesman at Cabelas that he can do better on price than what is listed here and that it also comes with a $2000.00 gift card to the store, so the way I see it, buy the tractor, get a free AR.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/auto...6.uts?destination=/catalog/browse/_/N-1118271


I'm all for a free AR but where would you take it for warranty work and where would you get parts?

I'd stick with JD, Kubota, Case or New Holland in that order.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm sure it's not a cabela tractor find out who makes them and see what the mark up is


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

http://tym-tractors.com/tractors/

Is what they are. Don't know a thing about them. 
I have a L3710 Kubota - Never needs fixing just add oil and Fuel.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

BUFF;2065702 said:


> I'm all for a free AR but where would you take it for warranty work and where would you get parts?
> 
> I'd stick with JD, Kubota, Case or New Holland in that order.


According to the store's salesman, full service/parts are available at the store which is about 45 minutes (good weather) from me. They come with a 3 yr bumper to bumper warranty and 5yr drivetrain warranty.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't know to much about tractors. But if I was dropping 45,000 on one I'd be getting A quality name brand one. The name brand ones could live longer than you


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Superior L & L;2065762 said:


> I don't know to much about tractors. But if I was dropping 45,000 on one I'd be getting A quality name brand one. The name brand ones could live longer than you


I haven't priced Kubota in a couple years, can you get a brand new 75 hp Kubota for 40k?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

M5 with cab is going to be 55k


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mahrinda is in your range


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

derekslawncare;2065748 said:


> According to the store's salesman, full service/parts are available at the store which is about 45 minutes (good weather) from me. They come with a 3 yr bumper to bumper warranty and 5yr drivetrain warranty.


If the Cabela's service center is anything like the one in Sidney Neb their main focus is boats and OB motors. They do sell those tractors their but I would question the parts inventory and ability's to service the tractor beyond general maintenance.

You can go to JD or Kubota's web and "build/spec" a tractor to get an idea of cost.


----------



## DirtBound (Dec 1, 2015)

I just picked up a 2006 TYM T293 HST with a 60" blower, bucket and deck. So far I can't complain about it at all it's nicer than the 2013 Kubota I was looking at and has more features. The Mitsubishi 29HP 3 CYL Diesel runs smooth and powerful.


----------



## pasto_guy (Sep 17, 2003)

I've got a JD. I love it and my local dealer is top notch. Sure I might have paid a bit more than other brands however there is comfort in knowing that I'm taken care of by my local guys. If you can't afford the parts and services then you need to up your prices. Just my 2 cents and it's free!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would only purchase a Kubota or New Holland. Have a L4600 that is around 6-7 years old and have never had a single issue with it. But I am not using it for snow, strictly farm duty.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Several good responses with lots of valid points guys. Thank you and keep them coming. My responses to several of you above. First off, my free AR comment was meant as a joke. Obviously, I would NOT make a huge business decision based on getting the AR, just that it would be a bonus. As for raising my prices to afford parts/maintenance, that is isn't the issue. I would be doing a majority of the maintenance myself and oil changes and filters are cheap. My concern is when something breaks and I need it fixed. Obviously, If I went with a JD or Kubota, those types of repairs are going to be done quicker/easier than taking it back to Cabelas. My thing with price is is there REALLY $15k difference in quality/reliability between these. If the purchase price was only 3-4k difference, I wouldn't even think twice and would go with a name brand, but whatever I get will have to be financed, so $15k difference makes a difference. Also, as for going on the websites and build and specing, that is my problem because as I said, I'm ignorant about tractors. I don't know what options I need to add or can do without. I don't know what flow rates I need to be looking for to have in order to be able to say, run a blower down the road if need be or stuff like that. Those are the kinds of things that I need your knowledge on. Thanks again.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I wouldn't personally. There is something to be said in supporting a local dealer. They treat you better when you break something and are probably more skilled. I also would go for a name brand one but that is just me I can't say anything bad about the tractor. 
If you so get it I'd use the 2k for a loader or brush hog


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

I just have to stick with the old saying of you get what you pay for.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Also, if I'm going to look at and price these, how big of a machine do I need to run my HLA 3200914 snow wing? I'm thinking a machine somewhere in the 75-100 hp range? Is that going to do everything I want?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i would check with your local massy dealer...have had real good luck with mine


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

derekslawncare;2066348 said:


> Also, if I'm going to look at and price these, how big of a machine do I need to run my HLA 3200914 snow wing? I'm thinking a machine somewhere in the 75-100 hp range? Is that going to do everything I want?


They show the 3200914 on a John Deere 5075E - the John Deere is 75HP


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Buy a brand name, you'll get the 15k back and then some when you decide to sell it.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

JD Dave;2066561 said:


> Buy a brand name, you'll get the 15k back and then some when you decide to sell it.


Yeah, good point. I'm making a trip to the JD and Kubota dealers tomorrow. Unfortunately, if I decide to make the switch, neither will fit in my shipping container for my salt, so it will have to wait until next spring. That will give me all summer to get my hayshed converted over for salt next winter. Thanks for all the info guys. I will let you know which way I go when the time comes.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JD Dave;2066561 said:


> Buy a brand name, you'll get the 15k back and then some when you decide to sell it.


If I was going to buy a tractor, I'm positive jd Dave would be the first guy I asked questions.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Deutz diesels are fantastic German made engines. Don't be scared of the Deutz.
Who makes this tractor? Certainly isn't Cabellas. 
All this being said, I would rather buy a $10,000 more expensive tractor than buy a tractor that requires $10,000 worth of work and nuisance and lost hours.
Kubota FTW. They are my first choice. Deere, just a Yanmar with a bigger price tag. Nice machines, but expensive. Kioti is good, but not in the same league as Kubota.
I would avoid NH. The rest, no idea.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

The tractor is made by TYM and all the attachments are made by Woods Equipment. Are there any dealers close by? How long would it take to get a part if something breaks? Not just the tractor, but the attachments too. Cabela's may have a service center, but I'm sure they're only going to stock maintenance items.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

secret_weapon;2066819 said:


> The tractor is made by TYM and all the attachments are made by Woods Equipment. Are there any dealers close by? How long would it take to get a part if something breaks? Not just the tractor, but the attachments too. Cabela's may have a service center, but I'm sure they're only going to stock maintenance items.


Yeah, someone else above said that it was built by TYM. So I looked them up, closest dealer is 45 minutes away, in good weather. TYM is a South Korean company, not real enthusiastic about that. I'm sure you are right, cabelas will probably only stock major service parts. As for attachments, cabelas attachments are built by Woods, but loader accepts anything with a skid steer hookup and rear is category 1, 3 point, so basically anything for any other tractor. So all attachments I already own for my SV250 will fit. I'm going to look at Kabota and JD tomorrow.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Comparing skid steers to tractors depends totally on what you are going to use it for. I use my skid for loading salt, moving snow, loading/moving mulch in the spring, sweeping parking lots, moving pallets around the yard and loading brush (with a brush grapple). However, if bushhogging was a major component of what I was doing, I'd probably want a tractor. Or at least a skid with tracks, as a skid on soft ground is a recipe for disaster. By the sounds of what you are doing, probably a tractor would be a little more suited for you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kinda like wanting to buy a Yugo back in the day. They were cheap and available.............but service was lacking and quality sucked. 

The adage is true, you DO get what you pay for.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

South Korean made equipment, bye and large, is excellent quality. Hyundai, Samsung, Doosan, etc.....koreans are world class when it comes to quality.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Listen to JD Dave. You wont be able to give a cabelas tractor away. Seriously I bet the resale would be half of a jd or Kubota. If mahindra and kioti have poor resale cabelas will have terrible resale. Im bias towards JD but IMO kubota seems to make great tractors but they chince out on certain things. The roof of the l6060 cab is total garbage. Probably just a dealer thing but ive noticed their wiring is also total mess. Im sure they make great stuff but for almost the same price (compacts) id be sticking with JD. Big tractors is a different story since they're a good bit cheaper.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mahrinda is a great value for the money. They're a big company too

I personally don't buy things for resale value. I buy what I want. I've always gotten screwed on resale no matter what it is lol


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Whiffyspark;2067362 said:


> Mahrinda is a great value for the money. They're a big company too
> 
> I personally don't buy things for resale value. I buy what I want. I've always gotten screwed on resale no matter what it is lol


Im sure they're quality. Was just saying the reason they're so much cheaper is because the resale is way less.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Whiffyspark;2067362 said:


> Mahrinda is a great value for the money. They're a big company too
> 
> I personally don't buy things for resale value. I buy what I want. I've always gotten screwed on resale no matter what it is lol


Whiffy, funny you should mention Mahindra. I went and looked at Kabota first thing this morning, $50k. Then went to the JD place and received a quote in the high $50k range. Came home and logged on to investigate TYM a little more since they build the Cabelas tractor. Searched for a dealer, closest was 50 miles away. Called them and wasn't on the phone a couple minutes before I was told that they didn't carry any of the larger TYM's because in his words, TYM offers a 5yr warranty, but then it is next to impossible to get them to actually HONOR it when needed. He went on to say that they carried LS brand (also S. Korean) which in his opinion, was a very good product. They also carried Mahindra, which was made by TYM. All 4, Cabela's, Mahindra, TYM and LS all carry 5yr warranties. I didn't look at Mahindra, but looked at and drove a LS. Was quoted $47k for a 68hp model. One of the things that I originally liked about the Cabela's that got me interested was that SEVERAL of the things that the name brand lines call (and charge extra $$) options, came as standard equipment on these brands. Two aux hydro on rear standard on the 68hp LS and 3 on the 90hp. Front grill guard, full work lights, rear wiper, all standard. So now I'm having even more difficulty justifying the higher priced units. Also, he told me that manufacturing was done in S. Korea, however final assembly is done in the USA. And Whiffy, I too, am not as concerned with resale because as you say, it never works out for me anyway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

$47k for a 68 HP tractor?

Guess I don't know what Deere 4 Series goes for, but I do know I can get an interim Tier 4 5e Series for $11k more.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2067426 said:


> $47k for a 68 HP tractor?
> 
> Guess I don't know what Deere 4 Series goes for, but I do know I can get an interim Tier 4 5e Series for $11k more.


Size doesn't actually seem to change all that much within a reasonable range. It has more to do with the transmission and stuff. My 3046r was 46k.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

NickSnow&Mow;2067439 said:


> Size doesn't actually seem to change all that much within a reasonable range. It has more to do with the transmission and stuff. My 3046r was 46k.


At 15 I almost died writing a check for $3,300 for my first car...no way I could have done 46k. Hats off for being able to do that.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

LS builds NH tractors. Not sure how large they go, but I know compact is LS


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Did you know that on Nov 9th Bass Pro Shops signed a deal to buy out Cabelas? Take over starts Jan 2016.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

turfmasters;2067490 said:


> Did you know that on Nov 9th Bass Pro Shops signed a deal to buy out Cabelas? Take over starts Jan 2016.


Are they keeping the Cabelas name and products? I'm lucky enough to have both near me, and I prefer cabelas (even as a bass fisherman)


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2067426 said:


> $47k for a 68 HP tractor?
> 
> Guess I don't know what Deere 4 Series goes for, but I do know I can get an interim Tier 4 5e Series for $11k more.


Sorry, that was supposed to be $37k, and its tier 3 by the way, so no Def or DPF crap.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Whiffyspark;2067477 said:


> LS builds NH tractors. Not sure how large they go, but I know compact is LS


Yes, he told me that LS builds both the Case/NH and Farmall tractor lines.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

turfmasters;2067490 said:


> Did you know that on Nov 9th Bass Pro Shops signed a deal to buy out Cabelas? Take over starts Jan 2016.


I did NOT know that and find it disturbing. We have both here, I have never been to the BPS, but love Cabela's. One of my favorite places to go. Our 2 granddaughters love going to Cabelas also and seeing the fish and stuffed game.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

turfmasters;2067490 said:


> Did you know that on Nov 9th Bass Pro Shops signed a deal to buy out Cabelas? Take over starts Jan 2016.


Did you know that despite Abe Lincoln stating everything you read on the internet is true, it isn't?

BTW, did you know that Ford owns Cummins?

One more thing, I have a bridge for sale, ard you interested?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2067563 said:


> BTW, did you know that Ford owns Cummins?
> 
> One more thing, I have a bridge for sale, ard you interested?


ford owns Cummings,,, get it straight.

Is it the London Bridge?


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Was not sure if op got a tractor yet but look at mahindra- mine has Been good to me. Compare price,and check the specs against JD or Kubota . plenty of reviews on tractor sites. More bang for the buck


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

snowymassbowtie;2067602 said:


> Was not sure if op got a tractor yet but look at mahindra- mine has Been good to me. Compare price,and check the specs against JD or Kubota . plenty of reviews on tractor sites. More bang for the buck


Nothing done yet. Will wait till after the first of the year. No need to pay prop taxes yet, plus need the skid steer for this winter to finish getting salt out of my shipping container, (won't be able to get a tractor in there). They had Mahindra at the place I went today. I liked the LS better. Better loaded with options.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

derekslawncare;2067533 said:


> Sorry, that was supposed to be $37k, and its tier 3 by the way, so no Def or DPF crap.


Here's a way to expand the operation.Thumbs Up
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=164475


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

BUFF;2067614 said:


> Here's a way to expand the operation.Thumbs Up
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=164475


Yeah, saw that. I already have a 3200914. Like everything else though. I believe I asked the OP if he was interested in a trade. Never got a response.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

First of all; don't be afraid of the most recent Tier 4's. We bought a new Kubota L6060 this year with a Normand 82". Anyways; it's a tier 4; self regen system. But; we have the rpm's up all the way; should never have to regen with rpm's that high.

Anyways...I was looking into the Cabelas LM55H very extensively for about 8 months. The specs are similar to our Kubota L60. At the end of the day we chose the Kubota for our first tractor. However, (and I'm sure i'll be ridiculed again for considering the Cabelas TYM) next snowfall I will be taking the Kubota L60 to the Cabelas; and throwing our snowblower and pusher on it to give it a shot. Prior to purchase; I have ran the LM55H several times and preferred it over the 4066R. 

At the end of the day; I am very happy with the Kubota L60. but; I am still looking at the Cabelas.

My .02...


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

hansenslawncare;2073821 said:


> First of all; don't be afraid of the most recent Tier 4's. We bought a new Kubota L6060 this year with a Normand 82". Anyways; it's a tier 4; self regen system. But; we have the rpm's up all the way; should never have to regen with rpm's that high.
> 
> Anyways...I was looking into the Cabelas LM55H very extensively for about 8 months. The specs are similar to our Kubota L60. At the end of the day we chose the Kubota for our first tractor. However, (and I'm sure i'll be ridiculed again for considering the Cabelas TYM) next snowfall I will be taking the Kubota L60 to the Cabelas; and throwing our snowblower and pusher on it to give it a shot. Prior to purchase; I have ran the LM55H several times and preferred it over the 4066R.
> 
> ...


Why would you have it revved out? The auto throttle is awesome and saves loads of fuel. What makes you like the cabelas tractor? I don't know the exact tractor you're talking about but I've looked at them all here in Ontario and nothing comes close to the finish detail/quality of deere. The kubotas are sweet tractors too but they totally cheaped out on the cab and small stuff. I saw a YouTube video of you setup it looks really cool. Can you explain more what you liked about this thing? I think going from a kubota to a "cabelas" is a huge step backwards but that's just my opinion.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

NickSnow&Mow;2073838 said:


> Why would you have it revved out? The auto throttle is awesome and saves loads of fuel. What makes you like the cabelas tractor? I don't know the exact tractor you're talking about but I've looked at them all here in Ontario and nothing comes close to the finish detail/quality of deere. The kubotas are sweet tractors too but they totally cheaped out on the cab and small stuff. I saw a YouTube video of you setup it looks really cool. Can you explain more what you liked about this thing? I think going from a kubota to a "cabelas" is a huge step backwards but that's just my opinion.


I have it revved out due to preference. auto throttle is a cool feature; but in snow at least I like the rpm's up.

The torque on the Cabelas tractor surpassed the 4066R. I have driven them both several times to validate my experience. I agree; the deere finish/detail looks better. but that's not why I would purchase a tractor.

You should check out a L6060; i love the cab.

It's not going from a kubota to a cableas...it's "possibly" adding a cabelas to our fleet Like I said; the torque seemed more with the cabelas then the deere. that was huge especially in snow i did like the deere; but it lagged in high range.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

The issue that I had when trying different machines was for dirt and snow moving a 3038e, yes the cheap one from deere, would move the hydraulics for the bucket and boom much quicker than the TYM tractors. More time is more money, and frustrating.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

MXZ1983;2073951 said:


> The issue that I had when trying different machines was for dirt and snow moving a 3038e, yes the cheap one from deere, would move the hydraulics for the bucket and boom much quicker than the TYM tractors. More time is more money, and frustrating.


I have a good number of hours on a 3032e and they're good tractors. Can't say I'd go back from my cab 3046r but they're good working tractors.


----------



## dycproperties (Nov 19, 2012)

I would stay away from the LS I owned one for two winters and had some minor issues. Mostly small cosmetic stuff but did have the valve cover gasket go twice. It was the 7040 model on the surface it seemed to compare with the Kubota but the main reason I tried it was I had a good relationship with the dealer at the time. In my opinion they are cheaply made and I felt like there were issues that would be coming so I decided to trade it on a Kubota 9960 and end the bleeding. I lost about $20000 in 18 months and the dealer is still stuck with it 8 months later. On the last Kubota I traded in I lost $5000 for four years of ownership.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

dycproperties;2073968 said:


> I would stay away from the LS I owned one for two winters and had some minor issues. Mostly small cosmetic stuff but did have the valve cover gasket go twice. It was the 7040 model on the surface it seemed to compare with the Kubota but the main reason I tried it was I had a good relationship with the dealer at the time. In my opinion they are cheaply made and I felt like there were issues that would be coming so I decided to trade it on a Kubota 9960 and end the bleeding. I lost about $20000 in 18 months and the dealer is still stuck with it 8 months later. On the last Kubota I traded in I lost $5000 for four years of ownership.


Good to know, thank you. I'm really leaning towards the Cabela's LM75. It has the best warranty (5yrs) of any, and service appears to be better than any others. I was told by the salesman that if I have any breakdown during the warranty period, they send a service truck out with a trailer and if they can't fix it on site, they will take it back with them and repair it, then bring it back to me after it's fixed, ALL AT NO CHARGE. For the $20k in savings, and with no more hours than I will put on the machine a year, I just can't justify the expense of the green or orange. Thanks to all who commented. I will let you know when I pull the trigger and how it goes once I do.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

dycproperties;2073968 said:


> I would stay away from the LS I owned one for two winters and had some minor issues. Mostly small cosmetic stuff but did have the valve cover gasket go twice. It was the 7040 model on the surface it seemed to compare with the Kubota but the main reason I tried it was I had a good relationship with the dealer at the time. In my opinion they are cheaply made and I felt like there were issues that would be coming so I decided to trade it on a Kubota 9960 and end the bleeding. I lost about $20000 in 18 months and the dealer is still stuck with it 8 months later. On the last Kubota I traded in I lost $5000 for four years of ownership.


Exactly. I wouldn't even touch anything other than deere, kubota, or case/newholland unless they were practically giving them away. What's the horse power on one of these? Maybe your right that it has more torque than the 4066r I just find it hard to believe since I thought the 4066r was the biggest in its class. I looked into the l4460 or whatever and didn't like it all that much. I mean it was a nice tractor but I didn't want that size of tractor. The closest things were the b3350 (not much of an upgrade over 3032e) which is too small and the l4460 which is too big. I also hate the treddle peddle twin touch is the way to go. They weren't even much cheaper than JD so until that significantly changes in the compact market I'll be sticking to green paint. I think you guys will be disappointed with the service from cabelas. They sell guns and fishing rods do you really think they're going to be all that concerned about the one tractor they sold that year? I have a bit of a love hate relationship with John Deere dealers but now that I've found a sales guy they've been great. Any concern and they'll come out like the other day my beacon light broke so they came out and fix it. I think the old saying you get what you pay for is pretty true. I'll be the first one to admit that green paint is over priced but then again so is red and orange paint just not quite as bad in the big stuff.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

hansenslawncare;2073821 said:


> First of all; don't be afraid of the most recent Tier 4's. We bought a new Kubota L6060 this year with a Normand 82". Anyways; it's a tier 4; self regen system. But; we have the rpm's up all the way; should never have to regen with rpm's that high.
> 
> Anyways...I was looking into the Cabelas LM55H very extensively for about 8 months. The specs are similar to our Kubota L60. At the end of the day we chose the Kubota for our first tractor. However, (and I'm sure i'll be ridiculed again for considering the Cabelas TYM) next snowfall I will be taking the Kubota L60 to the Cabelas; and throwing our snowblower and pusher on it to give it a shot. Prior to purchase; I have ran the LM55H several times and preferred it over the 4066R.
> 
> ...


Just because the motors screaming doesn't mean there is any load on it and making any heat to burn off...

My m110GX needs to regen every 20-30 hours I'd say... let us know when the snow comes how the dpf starts filling up

Do the little tractors have a gauge that shows the percentage in the dpf?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Triple L;2074014 said:


> Just because the motors screaming doesn't mean there is any load on it and making any heat to burn off...
> 
> My m110GX needs to regen every 20-30 hours I'd say... let us know when the snow comes how the dpf starts filling up
> 
> Do the little tractors have a gauge that shows the percentage in the dpf?


Mine has it on the little display monitor thing under the rpm gauge. I've put on 33hrs so far and I think it's about 25% full. I always leave the auto throttle on and just rev up when blowing so when I idle down it goes back to auto. I bet 1/3 of that 33 hrs is idling since we've gotten so little snow. I haven't had a regen yet but I'm actually pretty impressed with the system so far. They were telling me that it does it automatically most of the time so a park regen is pretty rare. If you ask me if say having your Diesel tractor revel out all the time is a waste of fuel, louder, and you're wearing out your engine faster for no reason. The auto throttle is a great feature I don't see a reason not to use it unless one of you guys knows something I don't.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I wish my 3720 had auto throttle, that being said all winter we usually leave it around 1400 rpm to keep the battery charged up and keep some heat in the cab, when it's -30 at idle they cool right down


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Triple L;2074045 said:


> I wish my 3720 had auto throttle, that being said all winter we usually leave it around 1400 rpm to keep the battery charged up and keep some heat in the cab, when it's -30 at idle they cool right down


The nice thing about it is say you have it at 1400 rpm the auto throttle still works once you want to rev past it. I mean I never turn it off I just rev it up to rpm speed and when I'm done I'll idle back and she'll be back to auto for driving down the road. The roll out and other buttons are cool too even though I don't use the cruise control or speed match.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

NickSnow&Mow;2073999 said:


> Exactly. I wouldn't even touch anything other than deere, kubota, or case/newholland unless they were practically giving them away. What's the horse power on one of these? Maybe your right that it has more torque than the 4066r I just find it hard to believe since I thought the 4066r was the biggest in its class. I looked into the l4460 or whatever and didn't like it all that much. I mean it was a nice tractor but I didn't want that size of tractor. The closest things were the b3350 (not much of an upgrade over 3032e) which is too small and the l4460 which is too big. I also hate the treddle peddle twin touch is the way to go. They weren't even much cheaper than JD so until that significantly changes in the compact market I'll be sticking to green paint. I think you guys will be disappointed with the service from cabelas. They sell guns and fishing rods do you really think they're going to be all that concerned about the one tractor they sold that year? I have a bit of a love hate relationship with John Deere dealers but now that I've found a sales guy they've been great. Any concern and they'll come out like the other day my beacon light broke so they came out and fix it. I think the old saying you get what you pay for is pretty true. I'll be the first one to admit that green paint is over priced but then again so is red and orange paint just not quite as bad in the big stuff.


I am looking at the LM75, so hp is 75. As for # of units that Cabela's sells, he told me they sell several 100 per year. This Cabela's is located in Kansas City, KS. so they are not to far from KC, MO and therefore get the traffic from both states. My salesman told me that the tractors (manufactured by TYM) come shipped to their facility half assembled in an overseas container and that final assembly is done in-house, so the guys there know my tractor inside and out because they basically built half of it. That is how they are able to keep their pricing so low, because they have to pay their shop techs the same wage whether they are working on a customer's rig or assembling one. They have had engines out and half tore down for warranty work, so again, I feel like these guys are more than capable of doing anything on a tractor I would need done. Also, all attachments are built by Woods, which is a huge attachment manufacturer and I mentioned to the salesman the first time I looked at one that I wish the loader had the quick tach coupler like my skid. Next time I went out to look again, he mentioned that he had contacted them and requested that they work on that. I asked what, and he said, oh I called Woods and they have a guy designing it right now for you. I was shocked and asked, they'll do that for you and he said with the number of attachments that they sell every year, and pay for everything all in cash, woods will do whatever they want. Tell me you get THAT service from your Kubota or Deere guy.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like the Cabela's is the deal to make. The Duetz is a fantastic engine, though I imagine it is a liquid cooled and not air cooled like mine was.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Buswell Forest;2074090 said:


> Sounds like the Cabela's is the deal to make. The Duetz is a fantastic engine, though I imagine it is a liquid cooled and not air cooled like mine was.


Good to know, thank you. And yes, it is liquid cooled. I'm thinking I might try to get back out there this week sometime and maybe ask for a tour of the shop if possible.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

http://deutz.com/live_deutz_product...OmB_Ks9LOkPTBFuyiYMvK6JzEbQzp5kVw8M6ngJIN0Yw=


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Buswell Forest;2074383 said:


> http://deutz.com/live_deutz_product...OmB_Ks9LOkPTBFuyiYMvK6JzEbQzp5kVw8M6ngJIN0Yw=


Your link didn't work for me.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

derekslawncare;2074405 said:


> Your link didn't work for me.


I've driven the LM75 several times; nice tractor. Is that a dry or wet clutch? Does that matter for longevity???


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

hansenslawncare;2075887 said:


> I've driven the LM75 several times; nice tractor. Is that a dry or wet clutch? Does that matter for longevity???


Don't know and don't know. What is a dry clutch? I know you can go from forward to reverse w/o clutching. Is that what you mean?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

derekslawncare;2075895 said:


> Don't know and don't know. What is a dry clutch? I know you can go from forward to reverse w/o clutching. Is that what you mean?


No It means it's not soaked in oil like the John Deere or Kubota. Much more likely to get burnt out and probably won't last as long. If it's Synchronized that means you can go forward to back without clutching. If you can get a hydraustatic transmission do it. You'll never go back and it saves you so much time and hassle especially for something like doing driveways with lots of froward/reverse.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

NickSnow&Mow;2075973 said:


> No It means it's not soaked in oil like the John Deere or Kubota. Much more likely to get burnt out and probably won't last as long. If it's Synchronized that means you can go forward to back without clutching. If you can get a hydraustatic transmission do it. You'll never go back and it saves you so much time and hassle especially for something like doing driveways with lots of froward/reverse.


Ok, thank you. I will look into the clutch a little more before I make my final decision. I drove both a clutched and hydro machine and didn't like the hydro because you have to stand on the pedal the whole time, whereas the manual was more like cruise control once you got it going, which I think would be much better for mowing.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

derekslawncare;2075997 said:


> Ok, thank you. I will look into the clutch a little more before I make my final decision. I drove both a clutched and hydro machine and didn't like the hydro because you have to stand on the pedal the whole time, whereas the manual was more like cruise control once you got it going, which I think would be much better for mowing.


Most hydro tractor have cruise control, i use it all the time when driving down the road or mowing in my 3720


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

derekslawncare;2075997 said:


> Ok, thank you. I will look into the clutch a little more before I make my final decision. I drove both a clutched and hydro machine and didn't like the hydro because you have to stand on the pedal the whole time, whereas the manual was more like cruise control once you got it going, which I think would be much better for mowing.


If you play with the controls of the Deere you will find out it's actually much nicer. It has an automotive cruise control with set/res and +/- buttons. It actually senses the speed you're going and will speed up or slow down when going over hills. Another cool thing is called speed match. Press the button at your desired speed and it will allow you to press the pedal all the way to the floor while maintaining your max speed. Another sweet feature is the stall guard which makes sure the engine won't stall. My favourite is the ethrottle which links the rpms to the hydraustatic pedal which is awesome for loader work or driving on the road. I think the only real advantage to a manual is better fuel economy and slightly more power but IMO that's about it. They few times I've used manual tractors I haven't been impressed but an experienced operator might think different.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD is right. 

But if you have your heart set on cheap, have at it. 

You've received great advice from several knowledgeable people (excluding me), but it appears that you're going to do what you want to do no matter how many people tell you that purchasing a good name brand tractor is a better idea than some off brand that really doesn't have the service department or parts to back themselves up. 

Tell me this, how fast you can you get parts for something not in stock? How many parts do they stock? My Deere dealer has the greater majority of parts in stock or will have them overnight. 

Am I paying more for paint and a name? Yes, but I am also paying more for them to have parts in stock as well as the ability to service my equipment and get parts overnighted if necessary. And in the snow industry, that is priceless. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2076011 said:


> JD is right.
> 
> But if you have your heart set on cheap, have at it.
> 
> ...


Price is not the ONLY deciding factor for me, however, it is a big factor in my decision. As for parts/service, I have talked in depth with the salesman at Cabela's about just that. They WILL overnight anything needed not in stock. And as I stated above, ANYTHING breaks, they send a service truck out to my location and if it can't be fixed there, they take it back to the shop, fix it and bring it back to me, all for free. That is something that both the JD and Kubota dealer charge for. So I feel that in my area at least, the service I will get from Cabela's will be better than from either of the "big boys." We are talking about a piece of equipment that will be replacing a skid steer that I have put less than 150 hrs on since I bought it 15 months ago, so I'm not so much worried about the periodic service stuff as I am the big stuff like engine issues and such. But you HAVE to look at it from my point which is are the big boys really worth the extra 20k? For some of you who put 100+ hrs a month on the machine, maybe they are. For a guy that puts 100 hrs on it a year, I just don't know that it is. Again, the main reason for my original post was that I didn't know anything about the engine and stuff. Several of you have said the Duetz is a good brand.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

NickSnow&Mow;2076009 said:


> If you play with the controls of the Deere you will find out it's actually much nicer. It has an automotive cruise control with set/res and +/- buttons. It actually senses the speed you're going and will speed up or slow down when going over hills. Another cool thing is called speed match. Press the button at your desired speed and it will allow you to press the pedal all the way to the floor while maintaining your max speed. Another sweet feature is the stall guard which makes sure the engine won't stall. My favourite is the ethrottle which links the rpms to the hydraustatic pedal which is awesome for loader work or driving on the road. I think the only real advantage to a manual is better fuel economy and slightly more power but IMO that's about it. They few times I've used manual tractors I haven't been impressed but an experienced operator might think different.


That just sounds like more **** to go wrong in the middle of a snow storm lol. Mine is a gear tractor and I like it. I understand what he's saying he doesn't use it enough to justify the price over the others. I don't blame him. It's just like people saying you HAVE to have a top of the line laser z, if not you're not accepted


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

derekslawncare;2076062 said:


> Price is not the ONLY deciding factor for me, however, it is a big factor in my decision. As for parts/service, I have talked in depth with the salesman at Cabela's about just that. They WILL overnight anything needed not in stock. And as I stated above, ANYTHING breaks, they send a service truck out to my location and if it can't be fixed there, they take it back to the shop, fix it and bring it back to me, all for free. That is something that both the JD and Kubota dealer charge for. So I feel that in my area at least, the service I will get from Cabela's will be better than from either of the "big boys." We are talking about a piece of equipment that will be replacing a skid steer that I have put less than 150 hrs on since I bought it 15 months ago, so I'm not so much worried about the periodic service stuff as I am the big stuff like engine issues and such. But you HAVE to look at it from my point which is are the big boys really worth the extra 20k? For some of you who put 100+ hrs a month on the machine, maybe they are. For a guy that puts 100 hrs on it a year, I just don't know that it is. Again, the main reason for my original post was that I didn't know anything about the engine and stuff. Several of you have said the Duetz is a good brand.


I have Deere out atleast 3 times for free. They came and picked it up to replace a faulty 3 pt hitch valve, came for a software update, And came and fixed my beacon light. Small stuff but they're really good about it and come right out. JD parts are a total rip though but I think they all are.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

derekslawncare;2076062 said:


> Price is not the ONLY deciding factor for me, however, it is a big factor in my decision. As for parts/service, I have talked in depth with the salesman at Cabela's about just that. They WILL overnight anything needed not in stock. And as I stated above, ANYTHING breaks, they send a service truck out to my location and if it can't be fixed there, they take it back to the shop, fix it and bring it back to me, all for free. That is something that both the JD and Kubota dealer charge for. So I feel that in my area at least, the service I will get from Cabela's will be better than from either of the "big boys." We are talking about a piece of equipment that will be replacing a skid steer that I have put less than 150 hrs on since I bought it 15 months ago, so I'm not so much worried about the periodic service stuff as I am the big stuff like engine issues and such. But you HAVE to look at it from my point which is are the big boys really worth the extra 20k? For some of you who put 100+ hrs a month on the machine, maybe they are. For a guy that puts 100 hrs on it a year, I just don't know that it is. Again, the main reason for my original post was that I didn't know anything about the engine and stuff. Several of you have said the Duetz is a good brand.


That's assuming the parts are available in the country.

We don't put that many hours on some of our stuff either, but when I need it, it better be working and parts better be available.

Like I said, good luck. I don't do off brand stuff, especially when I depend on it. Same reason I don't buy tools at Harbor Freight. Or Sears anymore.


----------



## dycproperties (Nov 19, 2012)

Ive had a couple off brand pieces (LS , terex ) and still have a terex backhoe and skid steer. I just traded in a Terex TL 120 and I got 20-30 thousand less on trade than I would have on a similar Deere or cat. I only saved maybe 10 thousand at time of purchase and I feel lucky to have got what I did for trade In value. Also I can assure you that parts and service will not meet or exceed main stream manufactures. If all you can afford is lower budget units I would look at used, if Capitol is not the issue you will in my experience regret buying no name.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Forgot one thing, if you actually believe the salesman who is telling you what you want to hear.............well, I just don't know what to say.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

If you're looking at a 70hp tractor already why not go to a used JD 5e? They're manual and stuff but you have to realize that a JD r series is a premium tractor and the cabelas isn't. You aren't really comparing apples to apples.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JD E Series tractors are made in India same as the majority of their other smaller tractors, so in theory they should be closer to a Bota in cost due to the cheaper labor and operating cost.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

BUFF;2076110 said:


> JD E Series tractors are made in India same as the majority of their other smaller tractors, so in theory they should be closer to a Bota in cost due to the cheaper labor and operating cost.


Used to be made in India now they're back in the us I believe.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Ok, you do bring up some valid points on overnighting that I hadn't thought of. True, if it's country of origin is South Korea, vs USA, overnighting is probably going to be more difficult on some stuff. And yes, I agree with not buying from Harbor Freight and such, and I'm DEFINITELY NOT INTO BUYING ANYTHING ORIGINATING FROM CHINA, but my biggest struggle is that the Cabela's comes "loaded" with options (rear wiper/defroster, work lights, 2 aux hydro on rear instead of one and others) and to get a JD or Kubota equally outfitted is 15k-20k more. I don't need new, the skid I have was bought used last October, but neither the JD nor Kubota dealer has anything used available and I don't do Craig's List, so that's where I'm at. And at least if I buy new, I have a warranty. One other thing, you are questioning the quality of the Cabela's tractor, but it does come with a 5yr instead of a 2yr warranty, so I can't believe that they would give a longer warranty if they thought it would cost them more due to having to cover a significantly more amount in repairs. Also, reference your believing the salesman comment, I do realize that his job is to sell, so he IS going to tell me everything is great. I haven't pulled the trigger yet, so I AM taking everything you guys are saying in to consideration. Keep um coming.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

NickSnow&Mow;2076114 said:


> Used to be made in India now they're back in the us I believe.


You are correct... kind of, they brought some back to the USA in '15. I was looking at a used '14 5085E and it along with the '13 was made in India. From what I've seen they still are using India to build other E series (5075E and smaller) tractors.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2076194 said:


> You are correct... kind of, they brought some back to the USA in '15. I was looking at a used '14 5085E and it along with the '13 was made in India. From what I've seen they still are using India to build other E series (5075E and smaller) tractors.


Honestly, you can tell they're not manufactured in a first world country. Fit and finish isn't great. It's acceptable, but not great.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2076202 said:


> Honestly, you can tell they're not manufactured in a first world country. Fit and finish isn't great. It's acceptable, but not great.


You get what you pay for I guess. I've always been in love with the finish of the r series compared to everything else (excluding fendt). To the op I've heard from farmers that deutz makes some great engines so you shouldn't have trouble there.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2076202 said:


> Honestly, you can tell they're not manufactured in a first world country. Fit and finish isn't great. It's acceptable, but not great.


Yes I would agree with this. Mfr's like JD set up there own factory's, implement the same mfg practices and bring in the majority materials from the US and other countries for assembly. They increase their margins/bottomline by paying labor 60-70% less, don't have to worry aboot labor laws, etc...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2076214 said:


> Yes I would agree with this. Mfr's like JD set up there own factory's, implement the same mfg practices and bring in the majority materials from the US and other countries for assembly. They increase their margins/bottomline by paying labor 60-70% less, don't have to worry aboot labor laws, etc...


They're still great tractors, I would prefer just a bit more quality however. Still thinking of buying another.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Go for a 6125r with metal pless! :redbounce


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd settle for an M Series.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2076255 said:


> I'd settle for an M Series.


Come on everybody knows r series push 30% more snow.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

8335R here for the 24 row planter and grain cart. IVT ILS loaded. 
Quality of an R series over a 30 series premium JD is amazing!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

hansenslawncare;2075887 said:


> I've driven the LM75 several times; nice tractor. Is that a dry or wet clutch? Does that matter for longevity???


According to the tech specs, it is a dry, single plate clutch. So I'm guessing that would pretty much be like what is in a car?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

OK, so update for all of you who followed and commented on this thread. Thank you very much for all your advice. I took it all in and looked at everything that was said real closely. I wanted to let you know where I was with my decision on this and fill you in on some NEW INFO that has come to my attention since starting this thread. I managed to put my decision off until after the first of the year, in part because I needed my skid (which if I don't find a buyer for soon, will be a trade in on the tractor) to get salt out of my shipping container for the remainder of this nonexistent (here in KC) snow season. During one of my conversations with the salesman at Cabelas, it was brought to my attention that they are "getting out of the tractor business" in a company effort to more closely cater to its core customer base (hunting and fishing) and "to get away from some of the fringe items they sold." So, because of this decision, they are dropping the warranty on their tractors from 5 years down to 4 and the end of year pricing that I was originally looking at was done away with as well, so the sale price went up $2000.00 from what I was looking at originally. Not huge differences, but lessened the appeal of their machine somewhat, making it a closer competition. So since I'm not keen on the idea of spending $40k on a piece of equipment that might become hard to find parts for and get serviced, I started looking again. I have now set my sights on a Case Utility Farmall 75C.

Dealer support for the Case is about an hours drive each way in good weather, as apposed to 20 minutes for the JD and 30 for the Kubota line. Price is a little cheaper on the Case, but not by much, about $4000.00. I like the Case better than the JD and Kubota as some of the options that I want come standard on it that you pay extra for on the others. One BIG DECIDING FACTOR is the heights of the tractors. I have two outbuildings, the smaller of which has a 99" door and rafter height, so whatever I buy has to be shorter than that or I can't get into that building without letting air out of tires or ordering it with the industrial tires instead of the AG tires. The JD is listed at 99.5" (5075M), the Kubota is at 100.6" (M7060) and the Case is at 97.8". Also, one of the two area Case dealers is also a Kubota dealer and in his opinion, the Case is a better tractor in the horsepower (75) range that I am looking at. In his opinion, the Case is heavier duty down low (axles, trans) and the cab on the Case is better as well. So that kind of makes it a toss up between JD and Case. Tell me what you think about the Case.

http://www.caseih.com/northamerica/en-us/products/tractors/farmall-series/utility-farmall-c-series


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

derekslawncare;2121939 said:


> OK, so update for all of you who followed and commented on this thread. Thank you very much for all your advice. I took it all in and looked at everything that was said real closely. I wanted to let you know where I was with my decision on this and fill you in on some NEW INFO that has come to my attention since starting this thread. I managed to put my decision off until after the first of the year, in part because I needed my skid (which if I don't find a buyer for soon, will be a trade in on the tractor) to get salt out of my shipping container for the remainder of this nonexistent (here in KC) snow season. During one of my conversations with the salesman at Cabelas, it was brought to my attention that they are "getting out of the tractor business" in a company effort to more closely cater to its core customer base (hunting and fishing) and "to get away from some of the fringe items they sold." So, because of this decision, they are dropping the warranty on their tractors from 5 years down to 4 and the end of year pricing that I was originally looking at was done away with as well, so the sale price went up $2000.00 from what I was looking at originally. Not huge differences, but lessened the appeal of their machine somewhat, making it a closer competition. So since I'm not keen on the idea of spending $40k on a piece of equipment that might become hard to find parts for and get serviced, I started looking again. I have now set my sights on a Case Utility Farmall 75C.
> 
> Dealer support for the Case is about an hours drive each way in good weather, as apposed to 20 minutes for the JD and 30 for the Kubota line. Price is a little cheaper on the Case, but not by much, about $4000.00. I like the Case better than the JD and Kubota as some of the options that I want come standard on it that you pay extra for on the others. One BIG DECIDING FACTOR is the heights of the tractors. I have two outbuildings, the smaller of which has a 99" door and rafter height, so whatever I buy has to be shorter than that or I can't get into that building without letting air out of tires or ordering it with the industrial tires instead of the AG tires. The JD is listed at 99.5" (5075M), the Kubota is at 100.6" (M7060) and the Case is at 97.8". Also, one of the two area Case dealers is also a Kubota dealer and in his opinion, the Case is a better tractor in the horsepower (75) range that I am looking at. In his opinion, the Case is heavier duty down low (axles, trans) and the cab on the Case is better as well. So that kind of makes it a toss up between JD and Case. Tell me what you think about the Case.
> 
> http://www.caseih.com/northamerica/en-us/products/tractors/farmall-series/utility-farmall-c-series


Glad you're over the cabelas. Not going to lie I've heard the farm all series is junk from farmers that own them but I don't know from personal experience.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You'd think if they're getting oot they'd discount them more.........but what do I know. 

I did more reading on the whole Cabelas\Bass Pro thing, apparently profits aren't what some think they should be so they're trying to get back to their core, possibly getting rid of their credit card biz too. Which would suck for me.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2121953 said:


> You'd think if they're getting oot they'd discount them more.........but what do I know.
> 
> I did more reading on the whole Cabelas\Bass Pro thing, apparently profits aren't what some think they should be so they're trying to get back to their core, possibly getting rid of their credit card biz too. Which would suck for me.


Well, as far as discounting goes, part of the price increase was because he had originally quoted me the cash price as apposed to the financed price, plus they dropped pricing towards the end of year last year. So now, they are staying at the reduced price point that they were, but giving me the 0 for 60 price as apposed to the cash price. The biggest game changer for me is the lack of future servicing. He says they will continue to service until warranty period of last tractor sells, but who knows when that might be. Might be another 6 yrs from now, or could be 6 months. I'm not willing to find out. Plus, as some pointed out earlier in the thread, what would resale be? Probably pretty bad if no one works on them or sells parts.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2121953 said:


> You'd think if they're getting oot they'd discount them more.........but what do I know.
> 
> I did more reading on the whole Cabelas\Bass Pro thing, apparently profits aren't what some think they should be so they're trying to get back to their core, possibly getting rid of their credit card biz too. Which would suck for me.


Cabelas is owned by CCMP Capital ( http://www.ccmpcapital.com/portfolio )
and they are known to buy companies that are stressed, bring in their own people / culture to get them back up, CCMP is bottom-line driven and depending on projected long-term returns sell or hang on to them.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

NickSnow&Mow;2121950 said:


> Glad you're over the cabelas. Not going to lie I've heard the farm all series is junk from farmers that own them but I don't know from personal experience.


Just out of curiosity, how old are the farmalls they are talking about? It's my understanding that that line was around many years ago, but then got dropped. Then they just "revived" it within the last few years and it's a totally new design based off of some of their bigger models (Puma and Magnum). I don't know, I'm very ignorant about tractors which is why I'm trying to research it so much and get lots of feedback from the guys on here who are much more knowledgeable on the subject. I do have to say that other than getting stuck in the mud constantly, I'm really happy with my Case skid steer which is why I made the extra drive to look at them as apposed to the green or orange. I also looked at Mahindra and LS, but wasn't fond of either.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

derekslawncare;2121999 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how old are the farmalls they are talking about? It's my understanding that that line was around many years ago, but then got dropped. Then they just "revived" it within the last few years and it's a totally new design based off of some of their bigger models (Puma and Magnum). I don't know, I'm very ignorant about tractors which is why I'm trying to research it so much and get lots of feedback from the guys on here who are much more knowledgeable on the subject. I do have to say that other than getting stuck in the mud constantly, I'm really happy with my Case skid steer which is why I made the extra drive to look at them as apposed to the green or orange. I also looked at Mahindra and LS, but wasn't fond of either.


Kind in mind a kid/teenager is giving you advise based on hearsay.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

BUFF;2122034 said:


> Kind in mind a kid/teenager is giving you advise based on hearsay.


Not sure what that has to do with anything. Two of my buddies have them and they both agree they're junk and their parents won't be buying them again. They're both case people and love their magnums and Pumas but think the far all series is junk. Keep in mind these are farmers that use their tractors way more than most snow companies. Like I said I have no idea what I'm talking about this is just what I've heard.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

NickSnow&Mow;2121950 said:


> Glad you're over the cabelas. Not going to lie I've heard the farm all series is junk from farmers that own them but I don't know from personal experience.


Also not going to lie. Spend the extra 4k and get the deere. 
Experience with the farmall series has been anything but great. First week having it and pushing snow and the unlock handle for the bucket is bent. Same use with a deere for years and no bending.

The metal is cheaper in the farmall series. I don't care what salesman tells you what, it's just the truth.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

MXZ1983;2122131 said:


> Also not going to lie. Spend the extra 4k and get the deere.
> Experience with the farmall series has been anything but great. First week having it and pushing snow and the unlock handle for the bucket is bent. Same use with a deere for years and no bending.
> 
> The metal is cheaper in the farmall series. I don't care what salesman tells you what, it's just the truth.


OK, so you actually have experience with this line. What do you have? What year/model? Obviously you aren't happy with the skid steer QA, but what other issues have you had? How many hours on your machine? More info please. The JD might be short enough that I can get it in my smaller door, but the Kubota definitely not. I can get them both in if I went to the industrial tires (like a skid steer) instead of the AG tires, but since the main reason I'm switching from a skid to a tractor is that I'm sick of getting stuck in the mud, I'm afraid if I do that, I'll be in the same position. It would be nice if they made AG style tires in the right size for a skid.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

derekslawncare;2122167 said:


> OK, so you actually have experience with this line. What do you have? What year/model? Obviously you aren't happy with the skid steer QA, but what other issues have you had? How many hours on your machine? More info please. The JD might be short enough that I can get it in my smaller door, but the Kubota definitely not. I can get them both in if I went to the industrial tires (like a skid steer) instead of the AG tires, but since the main reason I'm switching from a skid to a tractor is that I'm sick of getting stuck in the mud, I'm afraid if I do that, I'll be in the same position. It would be nice if they made AG style tires in the right size for a skid.


2015 farmall 105c
The frame for the loader flexes a lot more than I thought it would.

I think it's lighter than a deere, you can see it when pushing heavy that it loses traction quicker.

The cab and seats are nice and visibility is good, but the shifters and controls are not as friendly as the deere.

You might want to try some R4 tires. We've had really good luck with them. 
If you think about it, our Cat 430d backhoe has industrial R4 tires on it and does quite well.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

MXZ1983;2122184 said:


> 2015 farmall 105c
> The frame for the loader flexes a lot more than I thought it would.
> 
> I think it's lighter than a deere, you can see it when pushing heavy that it loses traction quicker.
> ...


OK thank you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grq/5440923503.html


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2127380 said:


> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grq/5440923503.html


Wow, they must really want to get rid of them if they are listing them on CL.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't they have Doosan loader and Excavators on Gold Rush? They have not staged any breakdowns for those machines so far. just some of the other equipment.

Wonder who sells there loaders around my neck of the woods if its done thru Case dealers.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Does Cabelas have a mechanic at their stores to work on these machines? Can they get parts next day? If not you are money ahead from the start by buying Deere, Kubota, New Holland,etc.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

dlcs;2127401 said:


> Does Cabelas have a mechanic at their stores to work on these machines? Can they get parts next day? If not you are money ahead from the start by buying Deere, Kubota, New Holland,etc.


Im sure not. But may I interest you in some new fishing lures we just got in that are on sale this week?!?

The we will come out with a truck and pick up your tractor with our trailer if we cant fix it on the spot sounds like a sales pitch to me. Hows it feel to have smoke blown up your ass? I bought a used cat backhoe in the fall. Paid more for it and saw some cheaper ones out there but lots of Cat dealers around me and the main parts warehouse is 30 mins away and I think they are open til 10pm weekdays. The Cat dealers and John Deere who makes my Tractor can get me parts next morning and they are 99% of the time in stock I've found. Both are quick on service calls too.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Grassman09;2127407 said:


> Im sure not. But may I interest you in some new fishing lures we just got in that are on sale this week?!?
> 
> The we will come out with a truck and pick up your tractor with our trailer if we cant fix it on the spot sounds like a sales pitch to me. Hows it feel to have smoke blown up your ass? I bought a used cat backhoe in the fall. Paid more for it and saw some cheaper ones out there but lots of Cat dealers around me and the main parts warehouse is 30 mins away and I think they are open til 10pm weekdays. The Cat dealers and John Deere who makes my Tractor can get me parts next morning and they are 99% of the time in stock I've found. Both are quick on service calls too.


I'm a John Deere guy, nothing wrong with the other brands, just prefer Deere. As long as I order by 3pm, I have my parts next morning around 8am. I live 50 miles from the Milan, IL parts Dist., works well for me.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

dlcs;2127401 said:


> Does Cabelas have a mechanic at their stores to work on these machines? Can they get parts next day? If not you are money ahead from the start by buying Deere, Kubota, New Holland,etc.


Yes, mechanics on site at the stores any time during business hours. They stock all normal parts, (filters, oil, tires, spare loaders) but I'm sure that much of anything else would have to be ordered. Read back through thread, I've given up on the Cabelas line due to them discontinuing the line. I am currently looking at either a new Case Utility Farmall 75 or a used JD 5085m. The JD is a 1 year lease return from MoDOT. The biggest problem with anything is it can't be taller than 98" as my smaller barn has 99" door/rafter height. The JD is 103" with the AG tires that are on it now, so the only way to get it in is by switching to R4 tires which aren't ideal. The Case is 98" with AG.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I would get the Deere and put it in the big barn


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Whiffyspark;2127421 said:


> I would get the Deere and put it in the big barn


It will "live" in the big barn, however, my salt spreader/spray rig body, my brush hog deck and my pallets of fertilizer live in the little barn, so it has to be able to go in and out of there when needed, just won't be on a daily basis.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2127380 said:


> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grq/5440923503.html


On C-List ootwest too.

http://denver.craigslist.org/grq/5441931482.html


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Here too. http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/grq/5455293178.html


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Whiffyspark;2127421 said:


> I would get the Deere and put it in the big barn


OK question for you Deere guys. The 5085m that I'm looking at w/AG tires is 103" tall. I need it 98". Measurement was taken at the dealer in their lot. Tractor didn't have loader on front or rear wheel weights, all which mine will have. How much is the added weight of those items going to squat the tractor? Obviously, not the 4" that I need, but will adding those items make enough of a difference that I might be able to let the tire pressure down enough to get into the building, but still be able to maneuver around without popping a tire bead or is that wishful thinking?


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

derekslawncare;2127461 said:


> OK question for you Deere guys. The 5085m that I'm looking at w/AG tires is 103" tall. I need it 98". Measurement was taken at the dealer in their lot. Tractor didn't have loader on front or rear wheel weights, all which mine will have. How much is the added weight of those items going to squat the tractor? Obviously, not the 4" that I need, but will adding those items make enough of a difference that I might be able to let the tire pressure down enough to get into the building, but still be able to maneuver around without popping a tire bead or is that wishful thinking?


That shouldn't be an issue. You should measure it yourself once too, to make sure.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

MXZ1983;2127463 said:


> That shouldn't be an issue. You should measure it yourself once too, to make sure.


I did - 103" was what I got. Spec sheet says 101" which is what the dealer told me it was.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

derekslawncare;2127464 said:


> I did - 103" was what I got. Spec sheet says 101" which is what the dealer told me it was.


4" seems like a lot to move, but dropping psi for a short amount of time wouldn't be an issue. They will squat a long ways before coming off the bead.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

MXZ1983;2127468 said:


> 4" seems like a lot to move, but dropping psi for a short amount of time wouldn't be an issue. They will squat a long ways before coming off the bead.


Good to know. Thanks. My dealer is going to see about getting a loader to put on sometime next week, then bring it out to my place to see where we're at clearance wise.


----------

